
Fleet Problem 13: Pearl Harbor, Foreshadowed (2008) - DrScump
http://historyiselementary.blogspot.com/2008/12/fleet-problem-13-pearl-harbor.html
======
fraserharris
TLDR - Fleet Problem 13 was a naval wargame in the vicinity of the Hawaiian
Islands in the winter of 1932:

"The expectation was that Yarnell would attack with battleships, but instead
he left his battleships behind and proceeded only with his carriers to the
north of Hawaii where it was less likely he would be detected. With a storm as
cover, at dawn on a Sunday, February 7, Yarnell’s 152 (some sources state 153)
planes attacked the harbor from the northeast, just as the Japanese would ten
years later. The army airfields were first put out of comission after which
battleship row was attacked—with multiple hits on Navy ships. No defending
aircraft were able to launch. The Navy’s war-game umpires declared the attack
a total success, prompting Yarnell to strenuously warn of the Japanese threat.

The Navy exercise became known as Fleet Problem 13 and the results were
largely ignored by Navy brass while the Japanese….the revisionists declared...
paid close attention."

------
dfc
As I read that page I became less and less interested in reading the book.
That's one of the worst book reviews I have ever read, its hard to belive it
made it to the frontpage of HN.

